# LA200 drops for Pinkeye?



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

I suspect my doe just got something in her eye, but I want to be ready. I don't see anything and it was only wet in the corner until I wiped it, not oozing. She is keeping it closed, not really red or swollen. Little pink, I guess.

She's about 20 days bred, and I have read that LA200 isn't good for pregnant does. Does that count for drops in the eye as well? I'm going to run out and get some saline in a minute.

If it is pinkeye, or needs an antibiotic, what else can I get? Neosporin?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

You can use neosporin.


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks... Pretty sure it's just irritated, she's opening it now some.
Just blob it in there? For any amount of time?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

whenever any of mine get something in there. I flush good with saline solution and check to see that there is no visible debris anywhere in there. Then I put a glob of the neosporin on my finger and put it in their eye. I repeat it 2x a day for 2 days.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

If it does turn out to be pink eye, I will swear by this trick till the day I die!! get a pair of jeans and cut out a patch and put glue (we use the kind that the livestock auction uses to put the number tag on) around the eye, about a inch or so away from the actual eye and put the patch on. I usualy do use la 200, but have been out sometimes and they have been fine with just the patch.


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

Interesting... Jessica 
If it turns out to be pink eye, I may give it a try...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Did you check the third eyelid as well?

I would flush the eye and look for any scratches...ulcerations.. ect.... Also.. check to see if her eye lashes are going into her eye... irritating her.. Sometimes a lash may bend the wrong way.... Or ...she may have dust in there... so by flushing it out... you may get the dust out of there....so she can mend....if that is what is scratching her eye.. not letting her open it... and put in the eye ...any of what was already mentioned....if there is no improvement within a few days... and it only gets worse....you may have to seek a vet....


----------

